# Caon eos 800d picss and specs



## Chaitanya (Feb 9, 2017)

As usual typical camera nazi move: one step forwards two steps back.
http://photorumors.com/2017/02/09/canon-eos-800d-pictures-and-specifications-leaked-online/


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 9, 2017)

In what way would this be a step back?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 9, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> In what way would this be a step back?


I presume the SD slot is still UHS-I not faster UHS-II and no 4k video for a camera that is supposed to compete with Sony A6000 series thats unacceptable.


----------



## C-A430 (Feb 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > In what way would this be a step back?
> ...



Both price-wise and feature-wise A6500 is competing with 80D (and they are both overpriced), while A5000-series compete with Rebvel 1200/1300D (both are terrible cameras in every way). 

Rebel 750D/760D/800D has no competition. Nikon D330 and D550 are similarly priced, but different products. Now that we are at it - its funny that 7DII and D500 are nearly IDENTICAL.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 9, 2017)

C-A430 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


A6300 is still available and except for overheating sensor its a decent offering thats costs well below 1000$ mark. Sony hasn't updated their A5000 series of cameras in quite a while, so whenever that replacement comes out it sure will get 4k video.760D also had competition from A6300, with replacement of that camera coming in form of 77D(or whatever it is called) it still will be competing with year old A6300 which has better video specs(considering both 760D and 750D shared same internals only difference was in body).


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

1) Just curious, was 800D expected for the numerical / ex-US version of the name? I thought we might see a 770D based on the past 750/760 split. I recognize Rebels went in 50s before (500, 550, 600, etc.) but with the split between basic and top-lcd styles, I thought that might change.

2) The nerfing of the 5D4 never goes away. The basic Rebel now is only 1 fps slower than a $3500 professional workhorse. (I will always contend the 5D4 should have been an 8-9 fps rig.)

- A


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 9, 2017)

These greedy bastards can't put c log in their new DSLRs. Canon is such an annoying brand. I am already thinking about ways they will cripple the c100 mkIII.


----------



## pokerz (Feb 9, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> These greedy bastards can't put c log in their new DSLRs. Canon is such an annoying brand. I am already thinking about ways they will cripple the c100 mkIII.


They have to protect their Cine Eos Line, so forever 1080 60P, isnt is?


----------



## tron (Feb 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > In what way would this be a step back?
> ...


The usual whining...

1. It is better than the previous one.
2. UHS-I is not unacceptable since it is adequate to record according to camera's specifications. Even the 5D4 doesn't have one!
3. You compare it with an overheating sony? Would you like this camera to overheat ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> As usual typical camera nazi move: one step forwards two steps back.



and where is the step back for a sub $800 camera body?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

tron said:


> .
> 2. UHS-I is not unacceptable since it is adequate to record according to camera's specifications.



it's also a weird whining. considering that canon's implementation of UHS-I is one of the fastest out there. it's not about the card support it's the throughput.

spec warriors wouldn't know that.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > In what way would this be a step back?
> ...



You have a _very_ interesting definition of "step back". Hint: a step back would be a _reduction_ in functionality, not just staying at the same spot.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 9, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



6 FPS and 5 axis image stabilization during video features are pretty good. Looks like it is not a dpaf sensor.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2017)

ritholtz said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



other spec leaks confirm it's the DPAF sensor.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> As usual typical camera nazi move: one step forwards two steps back.
> http://photorumors.com/2017/02/09/canon-eos-800d-pictures-and-specifications-leaked-online/



Where have Canon committed genocide?

Just asking because my definition of 'Nazi' is very specific.

Are you confusing not getting a feature you wanted on a consumer electronic item with the gassing of 6 million men women and children?


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 9, 2017)

Essentially from what I have seen its a 750D equipped with electronic IS for video.. Surprised Canon put this into their Rebel line so soon. But I guess they didnt have anything else to add and wanted to get something out for CIPA..


As far as 1080p video. I am fine with 1080p. What I am not crazy about is Canon's piss poor implementation of if. Even properly sharpened in post (not in camera) it still isn't that great. Not saying they should have great video in this camera. I think what your getting in this camera its fine. But I would love it if Canon would even just have 1080p video thats been down sampled from something like 3 or 4k. Much like Sony does with their 4k (they down sample from 6k). Which yields a proper 4k file. At least when its not over heating.. LOL


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> These greedy bastards can't put c log in their new DSLRs. Canon is such an annoying brand. I am already thinking about ways they will cripple the c100 mkIII.



Were you really expecting XLR inputs and a grab handle on the new rebel?

Greedy bastards might also be people who wan't the quality, usability and design of a £3k camera but don't want to pay £3k for it.

My last ENG camera was £20k. And it wasn't 4K either. So I have to laugh when folk bitch and moan about whats missing from a £700 camera.

If you are dead keen and are invested in the Canon system, buy a pansonic and speedbooster to tide you over until Canon bring out a budget 4K EF option.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 9, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Essentially from what I have seen its a 750D equipped with electronic IS for video.. Surprised Canon put this into their Rebel line so soon. But I guess they didnt have anything else to add and wanted to get something out for CIPA..
> 
> 
> As far as 1080p video. I am fine with 1080p. What I am not crazy about is Canon's piss poor implementation of if. Even properly sharpened in post (not in camera) it still isn't that great. Not saying they should have great video in this camera. I think what your getting in this camera its fine. But I would love it if Canon would even just have 1080p video thats been down sampled from something like 3 or 4k. Much like Sony does with their 4k (they down sample from 6k). Which yields a proper 4k file. At least when its not over heating.. LOL



Panasonic g7 or G80 with speedbooster.

Better MTFs (optical reduction rather than a crop) and extra stop of light, and you can use your EF glass whenever Canon get round to a budget 4K EF mount camera.

The combination of the optical reduction and the 4K-1080 downsampling in post means that my video has never looked more detailed (4K is very handy for crops etc, my clients want 1080)


----------



## tron (Feb 9, 2017)

one step forward, 2 steps backward my @....

800D vs. 750D steps forward I believe are the following:

1. Dual Pixel CMOS AF
2. Burst: Up to 6 frames per second
3. Video: Full HD, 5 axis electronic image stabilization
4. Built-in Wi-Fi / Bluetooth

And by the way no steps backward exist since nothing is worse than 750D...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2017)

Tinky said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > These greedy bastards can't put c log in their new DSLRs. Canon is such an annoying brand. I am already thinking about ways they will cripple the c100 mkIII.
> ...



I think he just forgot the <sarcasm> tags...


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 9, 2017)

The sensor is also most likely with ADC. For me that is the biggest update. So the rebels will have the best video AF on the sub $1000 market and probably the worst quality 1080p


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > RayValdez360 said:
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Sarcasm is hard to discern on the internet, but I sure assumed he was being sarcastic.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2017)

I am confused about where this sits in the lineup. If the 800D is in the Rebel lineup, and they are coming out with a new XXD (77?) body, I'll be very interested to see what is offers. It doesn't seem like there will be much room between the 800D and the 80D to slot in an additional model.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 9, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I am confused about where this sits in the lineup. If the 800D is in the Rebel lineup, and they are coming out with a new XXD (77?) body, I'll be very interested to see what is offers. It doesn't seem like there will be much room between the 800D and the 80D to slot in an additional model.


If there is a 77D, you can have only one LCD display on the top of the camera, and everything else the same as the T7i.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 9, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> In what way would this be a step back?



I don't get it either,

+DPAF 
+burst from 5fps to 6fps


The only way this would be a step back is if there's no T7S.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I am confused about where this sits in the lineup. If the 800D is in the Rebel lineup, and they are coming out with a new XXD (77?) body, I'll be very interested to see what is offers. It doesn't seem like there will be much room between the 800D and the 80D to slot in an additional model.



Lest we forget, there was a slightly better version of the T6i/750D called the T6s/760D that came out in parallel to it:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T6s.aspx

So the betting man would imagine a refresh of the T6s/760D would become the new 77D, while the T6i/750D refresh would be called the T7i/800D (the body discussed in this thread). So in my mind, the surprise is not that a camera is sitting between the T7i/800D and 80D -- _it's that it is being called 77D_, which seems nutty.

Top LCD and a rear control wheel would be the main differentiators between the two, but if you look at the link above there were other items that the T6s/760D got that the T6i/750D did not. The makeup of that list may not be the same this go round, but Canon will find a way to get another $100 from us. 

One might have presumed that DPAF could have been withheld to the pricier model, but it looks like both will get it.

- A


----------



## Nininini (Feb 9, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If there is a 77D, you can have only one LCD display on the top of the camera, and everything else the same as the T7i.



There are differences between the T6i and T6s that go beyond the LCD screen though, stuff like 3x optical zoom during video in the form of crop. T6S has it, T6i does not. HDR video, T6s has it, T6i not. Proximity sensor, T6s has it, T6i does not. There are other differences, which I forgot.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 9, 2017)

A slightly off-topic thought: sounds like good news for what we can expect from a 6DII.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

Nininini said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a 77D, you can have only one LCD display on the top of the camera, and everything else the same as the T7i.
> ...



Again, from TDP:

Summary of Canon EOS Rebel T6s and T6i Feature Differences

Top LCD Data Panel
Rear Control Dial
Multi-function Lock Switch
Single-Axis (Horizontal) Electronic In-Viewfinder Level
Servo AF in Live View for continuous tracking of moving subjects during burst mode shooting
Auto Display-Off Sensor
Mode Dial on Left Side
HDR Movie Capabilities
Digital Zoom in Movie Mode, featuring 3-10x w/o loss of quality
Higher Price

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> A slightly off-topic thought: sounds like good news for what we can expect from a 6DII.



+1. If there was any doubt whatsoever that the 6D2 would get DPAF, that just flew out the window. If a $750 body gets it, the 6d2 is a lock to get it.

Also, 6 fps in a Rebel might mean something similar in the 6D2, at which point every 5D4 owner will cry bloody murder for the 7 fps that $3500 rig was saddled with.

- A


----------



## Nininini (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't mind that these cameras won't have 4k video. Ok, Sony their APS-C have it, but in what form....large amounts of rolling shutter that makes video footage look like jello and a large chance the camera overheats and shuts down.

And then the processing of 4k video, which are still large files that take a very long time to process and store. I just don't really feel like hardware is ready for 4k. I processed a 4k video once and it took several hours on an Intel i5. That's not something I want to do for my vacation video.

I like the fact that these cameras have PDAF and got an extra FPS *way more* than I would have liked 4k with rolling shutter.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2017)

Why reference a site that is NOT the source of the Rumor and give them a higher rating in google plus any pay per click revenue??

Note the watermark on the photo that references the source.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 9, 2017)

"5 axis image stabilization during video"

What is this please? It's not IBIS is it?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 9, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> A slightly off-topic thought: sounds like good news for what we can expect from a 6DII.


The "full frame low cost" camp is in celebration now.
If the Rebel has any resource, the 6D Mark ii will have it too.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 9, 2017)

Nininini said:


> "5 axis image stabilization during video"
> 
> What is this please? It's not IBIS is it?


There are motion sensors in 5 different directions to correct the video framing by cropping the image.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 9, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > "5 axis image stabilization during video"
> ...



Ah ok thanks. Hopefully that doesn't remove the 3x crop functionality during video where you could get 3x zoom, I love that on rebels.

I guess that would also make video viable on the 24mm and 40mm pancake, which are now quite shaky without IS.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 9, 2017)

C-A430 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



It might be a shock to some people, but an 1100D with a 400mm lens can track birds in flight.
3fps isn't a lot, but it's still enough to snap some nice photos.

Everything on top of that is gravy.
The 800D looks like a mini 80D, combining the Canon EOS ecosystem with those capabilities in a nice compact body is probably the best package for the price on the market.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 9, 2017)

tron said:


> one step forward, 2 steps backward my @....
> 
> 800D vs. 750D steps forward I believe are the following:
> 
> ...



While it isn't mentioned in the specs, I also assume video will now be 1080 @ 60FPS instead of 30FPS.

On my current Rebel I am always forced to shoot 720p for 60FPS. And since I like to slow a movie clip down a little bit (wildlife), I could never shoot in 1080p. (slowing down 30FPS video just looke like a slideshow). If these new rebels can shoot 1080p in 60FPS that would be lovely.

PDAF, 60FPS video, +1 FPS burst, video stabilisation. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2017)

9VIII said:


> It might be a shock to some people, but an 1100D with a 400mm lens can track birds in flight.
> 3fps isn't a lot, but it's still enough to snap some nice photos.



Nonsense. If you don't have at least 10 fps and at least 50 AF points, you can't shoot anything that's moving. Not even a snail.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



There are two ways to affect a step back. The 2nd way is when you stay where you are, and everyone else steps forward. I don't think that happened here, if A-D converter on sensor and DPAF, its a big step forward.


----------



## vau (Feb 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > It might be a shock to some people, but an 1100D with a 400mm lens can track birds in flight.
> ...



Totally agreed. 

I've been keeping my eye on the Sony lineup for a while and realized that the only way to shine as a photographer is to get a 54.5mm f1.8 manual lens adapted on a full frame body and do a burst of 30 of any subject.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 9, 2017)

Tinky said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > As usual typical camera nazi move: one step forwards two steps back.
> ...



Very well said Tinky. 

It's so fun to watch people bash Canon.


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Also, 6 fps in a Rebel might mean something similar in the 6D2, at which point every 5D4 owner will cry bloody murder for the 7 fps that $3500 rig was saddled with.
> - A



Definitely I will be in this situation especially after buying my first 5D series camera. Regardless I gave it a thought around before pulling the trigger on the 5D4 and made up my mind if 6D2 is that great I will sell my 5D4 and buy a 6D2 instead


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 10, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > A slightly off-topic thought: sounds like good news for what we can expect from a 6DII.
> ...



Perhaps. We still have no clue about the AF system on this guy. If it's a 19 point or more I have high hopes. If the 6D II has that, then I'll be interested. If it is more 80D like, (45 points) then my wife is going to hear me beg for one and my wallet's gonna hurt like the billy.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 10, 2017)

Tinky said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > As usual typical camera nazi move: one step forwards two steps back.
> ...



Thank you Tinky. We forget the horrors of history too quickly; after less than 70 years the Nazi agenda, philosophy and pure barbarism seem merely very bad to us. That's a colossal understatement.


----------



## Zv (Feb 10, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> As usual typical camera nazi move: one step forwards two steps back.
> http://photorumors.com/2017/02/09/canon-eos-800d-pictures-and-specifications-leaked-online/



Your patter is startin to get old. I'm getting annoyed with your in incessant and inappropriate use of that word.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 10, 2017)

http://www.nokiS___a-camera.com/2017/02/eos-77d.html

77D

note the mode dial on the opposite side of the shutter, meaning this one has an LCD screen on top

45 focus points

540 grams, so it's still rebel weight, about the same as the T6S, tiny bit less


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 10, 2017)

Could this be the same sensor as the 80D and M5?


----------



## Nininini (Feb 10, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Could this be the same sensor as the 80D and M5?



I think it is the exact same sensor. DPAF with 24MP. The sensor specs are identical.


----------



## dflt (Feb 10, 2017)

24 mpixel? Then 6d will definitely have around the same as the 5dmk4.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 10, 2017)

dflt said:


> 24 mpixel? Then 6d will definitely have around the same as the 5dmk4.



Not necessarily. FF is not entitled to more pixels than crop. 

The 7D2 is almost as old as the 6D and both had 20 MP. 

And seeing how every new model is getting DPAF and an fps bump this go round, a 6D2 with 28 MP x 6 fps might steal some 5D4 (30 MP x 7 fps) business. Canon _might _nerf the 6D2 resolution a bit to protect 5D4 sales.

But Canon might go with 28 MP in the 6D2 like some rumors we've heard.

- A


----------



## Nininini (Feb 10, 2017)

I lined up the T6S with the new 77D by relying on the constant size of the metal mount. It is the exact same body size as the T6S.


----------



## minaz (Feb 10, 2017)

Hmm so it has a Digic 7 processor vs Digic 6 in the 80D. So perhaps it might have even better AF performance than the 80D?


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 10, 2017)

minaz said:


> Hmm so it has a Digic 7 processor vs Digic 6 in the 80D. So perhaps it might have even better AF performance than the 80D?



It may have more potential. But there is a lot more professional features that let you customize the focusing, including micro focus adjustments in the 80D that this camera and rebel cameras will not see.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 10, 2017)

minaz said:


> Hmm so it has a Digic 7 processor vs Digic 6 in the 80D. So perhaps it might have even better AF performance than the 80D?



The likelihood of that is near-zero, at least not for the 800D/T7i. Rebels get lower spec'd AF setups than the 70/80D lines. 

600D 9 AF points

650D 9 AF points

700D 9 AF points

750D/760D 19 AF points 

That said, the slightly better T7s we'd expect to come alongside the T7i is now being called the 77D instead. Perhaps that gets some AF features like AFMA or something. But I wouldn't expect it to have a massive AF point boost.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 10, 2017)

minaz said:


> Hmm so it has a Digic 7 processor vs Digic 6 in the 80D. So perhaps it might have even better AF performance than the 80D?



I also wouldn't read too much into which DIGIC chip it gets from an AF perspective. See below and note the color and underline code which corresponds to the chip each body has received.

This would imply that the Rebels have been getting the same single chip of the same generation of similarly-timed 6D and 5D releases (!), yet (as an example) the roughtly-same-timed 5D3 and T4i got the same generation of DIGIC chip... yet one got 61 AF points and the other was stuck with only 9.

The specific generation of chip and quantity of chips (sometimes two are present) are more representative of _*data throughput*_ (i.e. fps X file size) and not the sophistication of the AF system.

- A


----------



## -1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Those of us that still like to use still cameras using the viewfinder might think that the absence of MFA, Micro Focusing Adjustment is a big turnoff in a new DSLR...


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 10, 2017)

-1 said:


> Those of us that still like to use still cameras using the viewfinder might think that the absence of MFA, Micro Focusing Adjustment is a big turnoff in a new DSLR...


Astonished that not all newer Canon DSLR's have MA. I would never even consider buying a DSLR without.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 10, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> -1 said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us that still like to use still cameras using the viewfinder might think that the absence of MFA, Micro Focusing Adjustment is a big turnoff in a new DSLR...
> ...



Remember that rebels are probably aimed largely at those who are new to DSLR's and have little to no technical experience or understanding. Imagine the disaster of having a person with those credentials fiddling around with afma values "kinda wondering what this does". While I think camera makers should include as many features as a camera can pack, there might be a good reason for excluding this one.


----------



## C-A430 (Feb 10, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> C-A430 said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



It gets tricky when you compare current models with previous models. By that logic I could say Canon 70D is cheaper that a6300, has much better ergonomics and weathers sealing, several times longer lasting battery and way better lens selection.

A6000 series is priced like 70D/80D series and Rebel 800D needs to compete with Nikon D5600 rather than with Sony A6500 or Nikon D7200. We know Nikon D5600 doesn't have 4K, but it is still unknown if 800D will have one or not. A new A5000 may never come to light and it is foolish to speculate whether it will have 4K or will be competition to 77D or 800D or M6 or M10.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 10, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > -1 said:
> ...



Yes. Surely not everyone is a DSLR professor like you... :


----------



## Tinky (Feb 11, 2017)

haha, afma is like fourth or fifth thing down the list if you are doing it right....

Oh my shots not in focus... it must be afma...

More like..

Your technique
Your settings
AF lock and recompose focus shift

Must be afma though, has to be, got to be.

Not saying it's never afma. Just that most folk don't get to the point where that actually matters too much.

You don't use back button focus? Try that before you dick about with AFMA

You don't use any form of support? ("Duh, I have an IS lens") Try that before you dick about with AFMA

Too slow a shutter, too wide an aperture, too close a subject distance.... all things to sort before dicking about with AFMA.

Oh but you missed a shot... Yeah, OF COURSE it's AFMA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 11, 2017)

Tinky said:


> haha, afma is like fourth or fifth thing down the list if you are doing it right....
> 
> Oh my shots not in focus... it must be afma...
> 
> ...



I've had four bodies and around 20 AF lenses. All but a handful of combinations needed some amount of AFMA. 

Not everyone has high standards and wants the best performance their gear can deliver. Some who do are too lazy to make the effort. As long as they're happy with their output, that's fine for them.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 11, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > Maiaibing said:
> ...



Hmm.. didn't mean to sound snobbish there. Sorry about that. For the record I have not one AFMA'd lens, and wouldn't know in the least how to do it. I just meant afma is more likely to mess things up than correct things for a person like me who doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## sylvestrerato (Feb 13, 2017)

Is there a street price already for the 800D?


----------



## Tinky (Feb 16, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > haha, afma is like fourth or fifth thing down the list if you are doing it right....
> ...



You misrepresent. Again.

Again, again, again.

It's the rebel end of the market.

Rebels have never had afma.

There are other things to get right first.

Congratulations on your afma experience. I know it's vital when you photograph so many flight cases.

Clap.

Clap.


Clap.




Clap.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2017)

Tinky said:


> You misrepresent. Again.
> 
> Again, again, again.
> 
> ...



I see you are still prone to making ASSumptions. One of my four cameras was a Rebel T1i/500D, and one of my lenses (the 100L macro, which cost more than the body) needed AFMA on that body. Obviously, no adjustment was possible (short of sending the lens to Canon), but the need was there – consistent backfocus.




Tinky said:


> Clap.
> 
> Clap.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you have the clap. You really should have a doctor look at that, it's easily treated. Be more careful next time...


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 16, 2017)

Tinky said:


> haha, afma is like fourth or fifth thing down the list if you are doing it right....
> 
> Oh my shots not in focus... it must be afma...
> 
> ...



It's hard for photographers to have both good camera skills and people skills. You remind me of the clerks who are partly responsible for local camera shops, and even a chain or two, being out of business. "The customer is never right!"


----------



## Tinky (Feb 18, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> One of my four cameras was a Rebel T1i/500D, and one of my lenses (the 100L macro, which cost more than the body) needed AFMA on that body.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have the clap. You really should have a doctor look at that, it's easily treated. Be more careful next time...



Sorry to hear you use AF for Macro.

Yeah, my Doctor said it's something to do with keeping certain kinds of company.


----------



## Tinky (Feb 18, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> It's hard for photographers to have both good camera skills and people skills. You remind me of the clerks who are partly responsible for local camera shops, and even a chain or two, being out of business. "The customer is never right!"



Are you my customer?

Many years ago when I worked in camera retail I got on fine with customers. I didn't patronise, didn't molly coddle, didn't blow smoke up their assess. I was direct and honest. And had plenty of repeat customers who valued that.

Now I run my own creative business a large part of my skillset is managing expectations. There are ways of talking to folk. The timbre doesn't always come across from writing.. hey ho.

Somebody said AFMA. I made the point, that I stand by, that there are other things to get right first. That doesn't negate AFMA. Just I've seen folk set it up terribly and get into a guddle. Sometimes a little knowledge can be a dangerous thing.

If the customer wants AFMA, they'll need to spend more money. And any camera shop clerk would tell you that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2017)

Tinky said:


> Sorry to hear you use AF for Macro.



Sorry to hear you lack the imagination and understanding that the 100/2.8L can be used for more than just macro shooting. Sad.


----------



## martti (Feb 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sorry to hear you lack the imagination and understanding that the 100/2.8L can be used for more than just macro shooting. Sad.




For once, I agree. The 100mm L is a magic lens that allows you to see the surrounding world in another way.
It is the only piece of glass that I ever got close to stealing. Yet again, the guy who lent it to me does not seem to understand its potential at all. Could it be that people have their particular focal lengths they see in? Like I used to see in 35mm and now I see in 50mm. Is it an aging process?


----------

